# American Made "Research chemicals, and Peptides"



## maximpep (Dec 22, 2012)

*American Made "Research chemicals, and Peptides"*
American made Research Chemicals, and Peptides:Maximpep​


Maximpep feels that it is essential that you fellow "researchers" know exactly where all of our compounds come from. Everything item in our store menu is manufactured right here in the U.S.A. with the exception of one compound. Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml is our only compound that comes from outside of the United States of America. We get our Clenbuterol from our friendly neighbors in Canada. I hope this answers any questions about where are Compounds are made, and come from.

Im going to re-post Maximpep's entire store menu so that you can see our list of products that are 100% American made with the exception of one compound.



1. SERMS
Toremifene Citrate 60mg x 30ml

Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg x 30ml
Clomiphene 50mg x 30ml

2. Aromatase Inhibitors
Letrozole 2.5mg x 30ml
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml
Anastrozole 1 mg/ ml (20ml bottle)

3. GW-501516
GW-501516 10mg (30ML)

4. SARMS
MK-2866 (Ostarine) 33mg x 30ml

5. Peptides
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10mg
Peg MGF 2mg
MGF (Mechano Growth Factor) ? 2mg
Melanotan II 10mg
Ipamorelin 2000mcg(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
IGF-1 LR3 1mg
IGF-1 DES 1mg
Hexarelin 2mg
GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg
GHRP-2 5mg (USA)(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
GHRP ? 6 5mg (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
Fragment 176-191 5mg
CJC-1295 NO-DAC 2mg(MOD GRF 1-29) (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
AICA ribonucleotide (AICAR)

6. Thermogenics
T4 (Levothyroxine) 400 mcg x 30ml
T3 (liothyronine)100 mcg x 30ml
Clenbuterol 200mcg x 30ml "Made in Canada...

7. Combo Packs
CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-6 (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-2 (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
CJC-1295 w/o DAC and Ipamorelin (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)

8. Bulk Peptides
Melanotan II 10mg (5-pack)
Ipamorelin 2000mcg(10-pack)(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
IGF-1 LR3 1MG (5-pack)
IGF-1 LR3 1mg (10-pack)
IGF-1 DES 1mg (10-pack)
IGF-1 DES 1mg (5-pack)
GHRP-6 (10pack) 5mg (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
GHRP-2 5MG (10 Pack)(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)
Fragment 176-191 (3pack)
CJC-1295 w/o dac 10pack (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)


----------



## seattleborn (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a hard time believing that your raw powders are made in the USA, i could believe your peptides being made in the USA but im not buying that the raws your using for your research serums are made in the USA.


----------

